# 2014/145 Karen's Leaf Yoke top down baby cardi



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I just love it when a pattern with leaf work - works out. I used Elle 4 ply wool and 3.25 mm needles. Colour is Pale Lilac - yes again but i am trying to use up all the wool :wink: 

Thank you for sharing the pattern with me Karen and it gets my :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Happyknitter3 (May 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the sweater. Can you share the pattern? I would love it for my 1year old GD. Thanks


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Your work is as always....AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

cside said:


> I love the sweater. Can you share the pattern? I would love it for my 1year old GD. Thanks


The pattern isnt mine but i will ask the designer for you..

Blessings
Diane


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is lovely, I would be interested in the pattern too, love all the leaf designs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it! I would also like to be directed to the pattern please. Thank you for sharing all your wonderful work with us Diane. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you and yes feeling much much better


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful work Diane. Love the colour.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

This is fabulous! Please add me to the list for the pattern, thanks. Your work is superb!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there a pattern for this? Is this the sleeveless one everyone is making? I love the sleeves but really do need a pattern as I can't just "wing it".


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it. Can you please direct me to the pattern source?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it. Can you please direct me to the pattern source?


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful. Yes, I, too would love the pattern. Thank you in advance.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Gorgeous. Good job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Grapejelli said:


> Is there a pattern for this? Is this the sleeveless one everyone is making? I love the sleeves but really do need a pattern as I can't just "wing it".


for the sleeves i did them on straight needles and sew them up..


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I have sent an email to the designer and i am waiting for her reply.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love it! I would love to have the pattern too. If the designer has a website, I'd be happy to pay a reasonable amount for it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

isen't this -pattern on raverly? or am I mistaken? seems like I have seen it before.


Diane D said:


> I have sent an email to the designer and i am waiting for her reply.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

So delicate and classic.



Diane D said:


> I just love it when a pattern with leaf work - works out. I used Elle 4 ply wool and 3.25 mm needles. Colour is Pale Lilac - yes again but i am trying to use up all the wool :wink:
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pattern with me Karen and it gets my :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> isen't this -pattern on raverly? or am I mistaken? seems like I have seen it before.


there are many of these on ravelry..


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

SEND PATTERN TO ME TOO PLEASE. WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THIS.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

It is absolutely stunning . . . . thanks for the changes to the pattern you have made. It really is something to be proud of. Once again thanks for sharing you know-how


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you most welcome Cottongirl make one again just to double check :thumbup:


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

For sure!!!! We share here with the greatest of love!!! I get all my inspiration from other knitters and pictures. So thats why I wish to share. There are so little in life that one get for free, that I love to bless others also.


Diane D said:


> The pattern isnt mine but i will ask the designer for you..
> 
> Blessings
> Diane


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Amen!!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Diane you are most welcome to share this pattern under tutorials. I am so thankful that I could bounce it off you and for the changes you have made to the pattern and the stunning result thereof . . . Karen alias Cottongirl


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Who will actually make this so that they can double check the pattern before it gets posted. 

Karen what ply was the pattern written for with the 2.75mm needles?


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I think it was 3 ply baby wool or your could used 4 ply babywool. The wool 4 ply will just make the garment a little more dense I think and maybe the garment a little bit larger.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

okay will add that in for you


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful work! And the designer deserves a thumbs up- this is very pretty.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

for sure. Going to cast on again for another one...


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute. There is a free pattern on ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-8


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep ,this is the one I used and made the long sleeves. Thanks for posting!



Mevbb said:


> So cute. There is a free pattern on ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-8


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> So cute. There is a free pattern on ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-8


I like the one that Cottongirl (Karen) did. Cottongirl did a great job designing hers. Its not so holy, as one might put it. Don't get me wrong, that the pattern on Ravelry is very lovely.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Love that soft color. You always do such nice work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardi! :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

As usual, exceptional work. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

been double checking and all is good up to the yoke. As Cottongirl said i can add her version of the pattern here as here it is...

PS if i find any typos i will let you know :x


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You are a sweetie, thank you! thank you!



Diane D said:


> been double checking and all is good up to the yoke. As Cottongirl said i can add her version of the pattern here as here it is...
> 
> PS if i find any typos i will let you know :x


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you. This will be my next shower gift.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Diane D said:


> been double checking and all is good up to the yoke. As Cottongirl said i can add her version of the pattern here as here it is...
> 
> PS if i find any typos i will let you know :x


Thanks. I need to make this


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, another on my list to make :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

This friendly lady assisted me after I send her the pattern and she made some adjustments. Thank you Diane, Loads of warm South African thank yous!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colour.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it and the colour!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> thank you and yes feeling much much better


Great news Diane.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

there is some fine-tuning taking place to the pattern so i would suggest you wait until its done. This happens when you then knit it for the second time as many of you know. I must say i am just loving this pattern!!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I do a lot of charity knitting and this will be added to my list.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Diane D I didn't know you were not feeling good,glad to hear you are ok. Your work is always beautiful. The top down is my favorite,now I see the new one with the leafs at the top,and long sleeves. Would also like to have the pattern. Thank youbin advance,take care.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Diane you have a great heart. Every time when I need direction you are there . Thank you


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

Diane: fabulous simple pattern as always.

Can I just make a small suggestion? Could you include an image of the finished article in your pdf. It just makes it easier to see what the finished product will look like.

Thank u.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweater...love the soft lilac color! Very nice work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi DianeD. love the cardigan your work is beautiful, hope you are feeling better, I would like to be on want the Pattern list. Thanks
kele


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very delicate looking. Nice work.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Diane- beautiful cardi and great job as always! Couple of questions: 1) what size is the cardi (6-9 months)? 
2) what fine-tuning are you referring to?

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I, too, would love the pattern. Your cardi is beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!!! Love the color!!!


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

Dianne - could you please share the pattern - would love to try it out...


----------



## mcville3601 (Jan 23, 2011)

beautiful cardi.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

The leaf work is very nice! Great job.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovely as usual Diane! I have a leaf pattern and the yarn but haven't gotten to it as yet. Eventually...


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Diane, another great sweater. What were the changes that you made to Karen's pattern? So glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

As always Diane your work is stunning. I found a very similar pattern on Ravelry and it is free 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foglie-su-legaccio---leaves-of-garter-stitch


----------



## ElaineElrod (Mar 27, 2014)

Please share pattern with us KPers....I, too, love knitting a leaf pattern. Your work is lovely....thank you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> been double checking and all is good up to the yoke. As Cottongirl said i can add her version of the pattern here as here it is...
> 
> PS if i find any typos i will let you know :x


an update will be posted soon - some minor changes have been made....


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Ditto on wanting the pattern if available. This is a beautiful sweater. Great job!


----------



## jacunn47 (Jun 28, 2011)

Short sleeve version is available for free on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-8.

Some folks did adjust to make it long-sleeved.


----------



## reneesoloway (May 23, 2014)

Hi Diane 
Where did you get the pattern for the leaf sweater? I saw one on red heart but yours is a bit different and nicer.
Renee


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

its not my pattern i am just the test knitter. The pattern belongs to Cottongirl...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

dakky said:


> Diane: fabulous simple pattern as always.
> 
> Can I just make a small suggestion? Could you include an image of the finished article in your pdf. It just makes it easier to see what the finished product will look like.
> 
> Thank u.


Karen has posted it here with the picture

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267885-1.html


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Love your leaf Cardi and the lilac! If you are in a color phase, go with it. I've found I'm much happier when I do. I'm in a pinky, lavendary, mauvey phase right now and lilac fits into it perfectly!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so very much for sharing the pattern ! I'm anxious to get started on one !


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

so sweet, would love to have this pattern also.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

What size is this.


----------



## Bev Z (May 3, 2012)

I also would like to go on the list for the pattern. Georgeous colour. Bev


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing - so sweet


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

vershi said:


> Karen has posted it here with the picture
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267885-1.html


that pattern has not been updated yet!!!!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I love it it's beautiful


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Diane, Thanks for the time and work you've put in to get an updated version of this leaf yoked all in one baby sweater pattern, posted here today. I'm paying attention to the thread... and waiting for the final version. Just wanted to extend my gratitude to you and the designer, Karen.

Generous hearts are always blessed (my personal belief). Thank You!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I have place it just now, thanks Diane


Diane D said:


> that pattern has not been updated yet!!!!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Where might we find it please?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Diane, you always do such beautiful work. Love this sweater. I have done one too. They are fun.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oi Deb-Babbles knitting is so slow today as i have been scratching thru wool for the next one already. Second one is nearly done and is adorable!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

This is just beautiful! I want one for myself!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

You do lovely work and you are like a knitting machine - you turn out so many things! I made the leaf cardi which called for knitting worsted and size 7 or 8 nedles The body was all seed stitch. It was way too big so I ripped it out. Is 4 ply in Africa the same as US? a little bigger than 3 ply . Did you cast on the same number of stitches?.
I was on a cruise in April and met Jeannine LaRoche who designed a leaf pattern cardi for Leisure Arts. Hers is all garter after the leaf pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

yes 4 ply is a little bit bigger and i used the same amount of stitches. This one that i am trying to finish is in garter stitch and is too cute


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

that is gorgeous!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is adorable.... I would say it "really" worked out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Love this version, Diane. And you always do such lovely work. Would love to have the pattern when you finish tweaking it! Cottongirl is very talented.


----------



## JWayne (May 18, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful little cardigan.


----------



## Yawnie (Jul 19, 2013)

Me too for pattern please.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

What a lovely cardigan so pretty and love the colour you do lovely knitting 
vera


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Diane D said:


> I just love it when a pattern with leaf work - works out. I used Elle 4 ply wool and 3.25 mm needles. Colour is Pale Lilac - yes again but i am trying to use up all the wool :wink:
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pattern with me Karen and it gets my :thumbup: :thumbup:


I really like this and your work is lovely. Please put me on the list for the pattern.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love this pattern. This sweater is beautiful with the leaf pattern and sleeves.


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

If the pattern can be shared please put me on the list.
Thank you


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love this pattern, if that is possible. Thank you,
your work is beautiful and I always look forward to seeing more.


----------



## hennymac (Apr 23, 2013)

So Beautiful.I would love the pattern too.thanks


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work I like this version with the sleeves


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pattern


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful little cardigan, very pretty colour.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern, had started two different baby tops today but ripped them both out cos I wasn't happy with them......... now I know why. This one is just perfect!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautifully done, like all your work Diane. I too would love the pattern.
Ellie


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the complete, updated, pattern. It's lovely and I am looking forward to making it for my great-granddaughter due to make her appearance on October lst.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

You did a beautiful job and the color is lovely.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I too would love to know the pattern. First grandchild due in Jan.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such beauty your work & the color...i too love this pattern!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so much to you both for creating this beautiful cardigan. So kind.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work Diane, gorgeous little cardi


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh Diane, you'll never how much I wish you were leaving next door. I love everything you knit.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## carol flynn (Feb 7, 2011)

This is darling and I can't wait to get started knitting one!
Maybe I missed it, but how much yarn does this pattern require? I have a few choices in my stash, but I don't want to start in case I don't have enough yarn. Thanks for this beautiful pattern!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you.. such a beautiful pattern.. downloaded for future knitting.. love the color you chose to knit ..


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you.. such a beautiful pattern.. downloaded for future knitting.. love the color you chose to knit ..


----------



## ELMAJG (Apr 9, 2014)

HI, I AM VERY INTRESTED IN THISKaren's Leaf Yoke top down baby cardigan also


----------



## ELMAJG (Apr 9, 2014)

thank you


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern and I just love the color of yours - beautiful


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Diane D said:


> that pattern has not been updated yet!!!!


Oh sorry, I didn't realize  hope no-one is trying to make it from that pattern.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Diane D said:


> pattern


Thank you for the updated one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pattern is on page 8 of this thread


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

it uses less than 100 g of 4 ply wool


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

lovely


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Really pretty!


----------



## carol flynn (Feb 7, 2011)

Diane D said:


> it uses less than 100 g of 4 ply wool


Thank you! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Exquisite!!!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Excuse me for being confused. I love this cardi but after placing markers it says to increase at 2sts before marker and 2nd sts after marker. Should this now show 4sts untouched? Thank you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

marg 123 said:


> Excuse me for being confused. I love this cardi but after placing markers it says to increase at 2sts before marker and 2nd sts after marker. Should this now show 4sts untouched? Thank you.


No to make it easier to understand you do it like this...kfb, k1, pm, k1, kfb (inc in 2nd stitch before marker and then in the 2nd stitch after the marker)


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for your quick reply. I can now carry on. Absolutely gorgeous pattern. Marg


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad to be of help... Look forward to seeing your finished item Marg....


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

i would like also thanks


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

The following is not mentioned in the pattern but its for size 0-3 mnths


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

ladytopaz10 said:


> i would like also thanks


go to page 8 of this thread - pattern is there


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful work and I love the color.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous - took my breath away :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I, too would be interested in the pattern.
Thanks!


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just love it. Hope the pattern will be shared with all.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing but can you tell me for what size it is?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

sandra13 said:


> Thanks for sharing but can you tell me for what size it is?


0-3 months. pattern is on page 8


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

When I designed this pattern I used fingering yarn or as others would say you can use 3 or 4 ply baby yarn.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it's lovely.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Diane for your creation, Love it


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

So sad it is not for older. I have 2 grand-daughters. I was hoping it was available in a 2 and 4. Thanks anyways. Lovely.


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

I just love this pattern! 
When I finish what I'm knitting now, I'm tempted to try it using US worsted weight #4 yarn with US 6 or 7 needles, lengthening the sleeves and body to hopefully fit about a 24 month old. I never knit anything smaller as it gets outgrown too quickly.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Sanz said:


> I just love this pattern!
> When I finish what I'm knitting now, I'm tempted to try it using US worsted weight #4 yarn with US 6 or 7 needles, lengthening the sleeves and body to hopefully fit about a 24 month old. I never knit anything smaller as it gets outgrown too quickly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it, did it in yellow, many years ago. I love this color too.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

why don't you get a right size pattern for your grand-daughters & add the pattern in, you only have to figure out the amount of stitches for each leaf I guess to fit the number of stitches.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

sandra13 said:


> So sad it is not for older. I have 2 grand-daughters. I was hoping it was available in a 2 and 4. Thanks anyways. Lovely.


here is one to buy but its from 3-12 months http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/leaf-and-lace-set

i will look in my stash to see if i can find something for you. will keep you posted.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> here is one to buy but its from 3-12 months http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/leaf-and-lace-set
> 
> i will look in my stash to see if i can find something for you. will keep you posted.


Found one for 2 yr old if you are interested. pm me....


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

That is exactly what I did. I knitted one leaf up and then from there I calculated the initial jacket I knitted. Come on girls!!!! you can also do it, we tend to put everything into a box, get out of your boxes and go for it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

do love the leaves


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the design and color.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm working on this pattern. One of my favorites. As usual, your work is exquisite.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful and love the colour


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love the pattern but need a hard copy. Not that good on the computer and don't have adobe printer or can't find how to load it into the computer. I tried several times. Please Help!!!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pm me your postal address eastend


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

I love the sweater...both the pattern and the color! You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Patern info where we can buy.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely pattern Cotton girl also, I have been looking for this done i 3 or 4 ply for a long time. Thank you so much.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Sanz said:


> I just love this pattern!
> When I finish what I'm knitting now, I'm tempted to try it using US worsted weight #4 yarn with US 6 or 7 needles, lengthening the sleeves and body to hopefully fit about a 24 month old. I never knit anything smaller as it gets outgrown too quickly.


Did you make it yet?


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

No, I just finished 15 twiddle muffs for the Alzheimer patients in the local nursing home and am now starting a sweater for me. I really have no one to knit it for as I have 4 grandsons and as I really would like to knit it, might down the road knit it and donate it .


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning Love the color as well


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Hi Diane
You made some alterations to this pattern and you send it back to me after you knitted it. Should you still have it you are welcome to share it. I have not been knitting for 3 years since hubby's stroke. I had an emergency back op 2 yrs ago and last year broke my leg after falling. So ek het nog nie veel gebrei nie. Present busy with quiltiing and packed my needles away for the time being. Hope you are well and have a good evening.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Cottongirl said:


> Hi Diane
> You made some alterations to this pattern and you send it back to me after you knitted it. Should you still have it you are welcome to share it. I have not been knitting for 3 years since hubby's stroke. I had an emergency back op 2 yrs ago and last year broke my leg after falling. So ek het nog nie veel gebrei nie. Present busy with quiltiing and packed my needles away for the time being. Hope you are well and have a good evening.


Ai meisiekind jammer om te hoor van jou man en van jou - hoop dinge is beter. I gave up on the quilting as my eyes just couldnt handle the hand stitching anymore. keep smiling xxx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello there,

Have you put this pattern on Ravelry yet as many folks are asking for this pattern and i dont just want to send it out if you perhaps made any other changes etc - let me know please

Have a wonderful week.

Blessings
Diane


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Sorry Dianne I have not been knitting for quite sometime. You are welcome to place the leaf yoke pattern on Ravelry as your own as you have made final ajustments. That little girl I made is for now turns 8.. hubby had stroke 6 years ago and things at home has changed alot. I am the fulltime runner now also. He cant do any driving fetching or any jobs anymore in and around the house. Nice hearinh from you again. I do pop in to knittingparadise from time to time to see whats going. Have a wonderful and healthy day. KAREN KLOPPER GEORGE RSA


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Keep strong Karen and sending you lots of energy your way. Time has surely flown wow. Nice to touch base again and keep safe. xxx


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Hi Diane did you place it on Ravelry?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Cottongirl said:


> Hi Diane did you place it on Ravelry?


No not yet...been ill etc


----------

